# H2 in action



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

We got hit with about 8 inches of lake effect snow last night and this morning.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

great pictures, must be nice to plow in the comfort of the H2, i must say, even though im not the biggest meyer fan, i am jealous of that rig


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Is it an illusion or does it look like there is a foot at least in the last pics?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Prob is a foot in the pic but the other 4 inches is from a past storm


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Idealtim;361083 said:


> Is it an illusion or does it look like there is a foot at least in the last pics?


yeah i noticed the same thing. That sure does look like more than 8".

Either way, nice pics!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

we have been getting lake effect like crazy, 1-3" almost every day. The bottom layers have compressed but I have about 18" in my yard.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

It could be more than 8 inches especially at the end of the driveway where the street plows went by.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Lucky Bastards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

wow, a h2 with a meyer stl . !


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Where are you in Rochester? I live in palmyra, work in Rush.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, a 02 Ford F-350 Dump


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

1lowgmc - I'm in Charlotte and I plow in Greece. Did you get a lot of snow?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice....thats the first time i see a hummer with a plow..


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

mow & snow;361168 said:


> 1lowgmc - I'm in Charlotte and I plow in Greece. Did you get a lot of snow?


we got about 8" lastnight, I'm hoping for more tonight. Total I'm looking at 14-16" right now, I'll snag some pics of my driveway.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks great man, how did it do?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Gold Pro - Thanks dude. I left it in full time 4 wheel drive and it drove through and plowed the snow with no problem. I might try putting it in 4 wheel high lock or 4 wheel low lock while I'm stacking because the traction activation came on a few times. What do you think?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

their have been times where ill throw it in 4 low to help stack, cant hurt to have alittle extra tq. looks great tho man good to see you could use it, we still haven't gotten any snow


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I only use 4WD LOW when there has been a blizzard. I use 2WD HIGH whenever possible, and throw it in 4WD HIGH when I need it.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Mow & Snow, nice pics man. Is it hard to see out back when backing up?


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Good....snowing Pretty Good Here In Fulton, Ny...i Went To Bed Last Night At 5pm And It Was Clear And No Snow...i Woke Up At 11pm To Go To Work And There Was At Least 18" Inches Of New Snow In My Driveway....best Part Is I Blew Out The Front Hub Of My Plow Jeep Yesterday...no More 4x4 For Me Until I Get It Fixed....talk About Breaking Down At The Wrong Time


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats the first time i seen an h2 all though i have seen h1's with plows


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I like it. 

In the first picture, the blade looks small next to the huge size of the 315-75-17's up front.

Is there any ballast in that thing????


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Tim - I'm able to see pretty good because of all the windows but the tint does make it a little harder. The White Knight Lights really work well when I'm backing up. Yaz - I've got 160 pounds in the bed (4-40 pound bags of topsoil). Do you think I should add some more?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks Sweet, I was out on my John Deere this morning from 6:30 to 10:30, some snowday off of school ain't it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Very Nice!!! There is a Hummer H2 like yours running around here with the same Meyer set-up you have. That is what I call plowing in style and comfort


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Thermos - Thanks, Yesterday when it stopped snowing I had to open the sunroof because I was so hot from the heated leather seats. LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the h2 is built on 2500 frame


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

mow & snow;361630 said:


> Thermos - Thanks, Yesterday when it stopped snowing I had to open the sunroof because I was so hot from the heated leather seats. LOL


OH man gota luv them heated leather seats, feels so good, when my dad first got it, the heated seats were on high and he didn't know yet how to shut them off so he had to drive 20 miles with his @$$ burning. I laughed so hard, I was ready to cry,


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok I know it's a hummer but it not like the most luxury vehicle out there. Most new top of the line trucks have just as much goodies as your trucks. xysport It''s not like heated seats only come in Hummers...  



As for ballast.. I guess for for a few driveways what you have might be fine. If the plow is not recommended but the plow mfg and you would have to figure ballast out with a formula. I think there are guys here that would be much more suited to answer that question than I. I think you can wing it, you'll know if she feels light in the back. Just add some more weight back there to compensate.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Yaz- I was just busting chops. I think I'm going to add another 160 pounds and see how that works.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

mow & snow;361163 said:


> Wow, a 02 Ford F-350 Dump


 WOW, you totaly didnt get the meaning behind what i said or meant to say, and then you pick on my truck! YOUR COOL MAN ! and by the way, i have a meyer stl 7.5 on my gnc and love it. thats how i new yours was one ! although i like the hummers, i think that they over priced blazers because they are based on the trail blazer or yukon chassis. it should plow very well, and the nice thing is that they can prob. get into tight areas...


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Go Plow - My Bad


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Hummer is looking good!!! Had some snow to stack myself out in the Webster area. Irondequoit wasn't too bad.

Good luck with it!!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mow & snow;361697 said:


> Yaz- I was just busting chops. I think I'm going to add another 160 pounds and see how that works.


No problem.. you may not even need to add any if your only doing your driveway and few neighbors.( I didn't say that I never used ballast in my old Yukon, I just did...Opps) Just go easy and take care of the nice looking rig.


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Mow & Snow, do you own Eagle Transmition?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

1lowgmc - No. I don't. I hope your not having any tranny problems.


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

mow & snow;371021 said:


> 1lowgmc - No. I don't. I hope your not having any tranny problems.


No, I don't have any tranny problems..I was telling my buddy about your plow rig, and he said the owner of Eagle Trasmition in the city had a H2 with a plow. I thought it might be you.


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

*Hummer w/plow*

I just put a 8 foot x-blade on my hummer. Was wondering if anyone has a problem with their temp gage getting to hot. I believe it is because the blade is blocking air from getting into the grill area. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

have fun tearing them up boys


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

does your truck have a tranny cooler on it? my truck does and the temps don't get out of hand.


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: does your truck have any tranny cooler*

not sure to be honest, what product should i buy?

thanks
brian


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Mad wicked ride


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Bleakeas - I don't have any problems with the temperature getting too hot. My tranny guage never goes past 150 and my temp guage never goes past 210.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Bleakeas.... fantastic truck & plow -- there is nothing better than Fisher! Who installed it? I know Franklin Motors is there in the Dracut area. Any daytime photos? 

Angling the plow while driving will help, and dropping it a little (just not nearly to the ground like some wingnuts do).


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

Welch Welding of Chelmsford. MA custom installed it. They did a real nice job. More pictures coming soon.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm.... about 10 years ago I thought Welch stopped dealing in Fisher. Looks like a good job -- they made me a brush guard to bolt on a conventional Fisher plowframe back in '93


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

*more pictures*

here is some more pictures.. .. sad to say but our winter is over, going to be in the high 50's all week



SAGS A LIL IN THE FRONT


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Need some timbrens on there I think. Looks cool, what kind of accounts do you have?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Now theirs my type of plow. Stainless steel.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Banksy;383075 said:


> Looks cool, what kind of accounts do you have?


He just does his own driveway. Hahaha.... sorry, had to have fun with that!! I really don't know what he does with it. Bet that thing pushes some snow though.

~Kevin


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

*hahah*

Yah i do my own driveway along with a few others. I also have a smaller parking lot. Gives me a reason to drive around during snow storms.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

bleakeas;383522 said:


> . Gives me a reason to drive around during snow storms.


Is that just to look important, thats what I'd do. Hey did you get a recall on a speed censor that may have some corrosion on it and not to function properly? We got a notice today saying to check to see if our vehicle applies. luckily we don't, but it is no big deal, it takes about 45 minutes to replace if you do have it.


----------



## bleakeas (Mar 3, 2007)

nah never got any notice about anything. What year is your truck?

thanks
brian


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Ours is a 2006, what is yours?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Welch welding hmmm.. I wanted to to business with them years ago but the salesman at the time was such a jerk I willingly payed more to go to Franklin to get my first Fisher. I hope that guys not there anymore. That have some nice things on the shelf and what seams to be a good welding shop. Are you happy with the installation?

As for your heat problem...
The X- blade is taller so It could be the difference. I would get some Timbrins in there.and add ballast. I think it sags to much. If it sits higher, you can get the blade lower in relation to the truck so the radiator isn't blocked. Also you should have a separate trans cooler, I'm not sure about the H2 but if they have a towing option it would be included in that? If not, I think you should add one, it's easy to do aftermarket. 

Good luck with it. I may see you on my ride to work on 113 some morning.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

mow & snow;361074 said:


> We got hit with about 8 inches of lake effect snow last night and this morning.


Looks awesome!! I regularly post on a great Hummer forum, they will LOVE this!



PLOWMAN45;361641 said:


> the h2 is built on 2500 frame


FINALLY someone who knows what theyre talking about, I hate when people say "its an overpriced tahoe" :yow!:



bleakeas;380575 said:


> I just put a 8 foot x-blade on my hummer. Was wondering if anyone has a problem with their temp gage getting to hot. I believe it is because the blade is blocking air from getting into the grill area. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Looks awesome!


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

BTW is that an 06 or an 07? (I can tell by the body style, mirrors, and color (best one))


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the mount for those are made at arrowhead euipment in upstate if you googlr that it will tell the story . i think the built the irons for them for use in the milatary up in watertown NY


----------

